# Changed Default Avatars



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 5, 2017)

I just changed the default avatars. If you have no avatar defined then it defaults to a Male, Female, or Unspecified avatar (this is a built in feature of the forum software). The default avatars were a male symbol, female symbol and a question mark. They've now been set to Calvin, Lady Jane Grey, and the Westminster tower.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh, if you don't like the default avatars then upload one of your own choosing. I just got tired of looking at a bunch of question marks.


----------

